# How do they want your distressed art?



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

When I screen printed before I just laid a distress pattern bitmap over my image and printed the film. I would change the black to white, which would be the equivalent of clear.

I saw on one website for transfers about not having any "white" in your art where you don't actually want white printed.

I figured out to use a bitmap to distress art in inkscape where it doesn't appear to leave any extra "white" in the image.

With Illustrator I can't get rid of the extra white either with a bitmap or a vector. I make a clipping mask, but it always leaves the extra white around the image.

Do I need to worry about getting rid of the extra material in illustrator?

thanks,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm not clear on why that is a problem but it seems to be universal. I have avoided distressing transfer prints for that reason. F&M will distress them for an extra $10, they only have 4 patterns though.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

power clip


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What program are you using?.....In illustrator (I cheat) I place the white distress layer over the black art layer.....I then export file as high res tiff....I erase what I have on my artboard and place the newly created tiff and auto trace it (set to ignore white).....I now have a vector file that is black only....I am sure there are other ways to do it, but this way does work.....


----------

